# 65 project update



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

now that the holidays are over back to business 
haven't posted since12/15 so heres the progress since then
got the back up lights in( had to drop the bumper)
got the inner fenders installed that the body shop swore would not fit with out cutting because of the "suspension modifications" with out cutting them
finished wiring the headlights, marker/blinker lights , and horns and concealed all wires in the split loom- pleasantly surprised when they turned on and switched from hi/lo with foot switch 
got the majority of the dash wiring complete -ignition switch, light switch , wiper, cig lighter 
installed the defroster vents that I had to frankenstein together with the new heating system, 
and finally spent the better part of this morning installing the dash gauges and making up all the jumpers so I can disconnect each one when the time comes- almost got that done but ran out of the correct connectors
and I just noticed the date is wrong on my camera


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking good crusty!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaay cool.........:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The CF work looks amazing!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good going! I'm not a "change from original" guy these days, but I have to say that the Carbon Fiber customization really works with this car. The paint choice was absolutely perfect, and it's looking really nice. There won't be another one like it at the cruise-in!!! Besides the "numbers matching guys", it's this type of original thinking and design that helps the hobby alive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the positive comments. Especially from the "keep it stock" paddock. Heres some shots of the dash installed


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As always, looks great.......:cool


----------

